

Rand Paul wants to eliminate the Department of Energy, among others. - juiceandjuice
http://washingtonexaminer.com/blogs/beltway-confidential/2011/01/detailed-look-rand-paul-spending-bill

======
juiceandjuice
This would be terrible for publicly funded research. His proposal is to
basically some of the Department of Energy into the Department of Defense. I
imagine this would effectively kill off the Office of Science, and alienate
thousands of highly skilled researchers and experiments, among other things.

